# the sig p938 compared to the sig p238



## nyvin2011

hey i got a quick ? for all ya all out there how is the sig p938 compared to the p238 i know the p938 is 9mm which has gotta be a bigger plus and how much are they going for. im looking at both and i wanted the p238 but now im not sure is i want the p938 cause of it being 9mm but i just don't know how much its going for i know the p238 is around $400 bucks but whats the p938 going for and for who has one right now how do you like it, the length seems a little bigger could just be me but is it as far as the grip length being longer on the p380,anyway any info on the p938 would be appreciated and how much are they going for would you say

thanks
sincerely
Vinnie


----------



## Gal47

I have not seen the Sig P938 in the flesh yet but own a P238. A 9mm in the size of my P238 will be a little hard to handle unless you can get a better grip on the P938. You need a gun you feel comfortable shooting so will wait for more reports when they get the P938 out. I got the P238 as a dailly carry over my old service Colt 1911. Issued that gun built the same year I was born! How's that for Government cost savings on issue weapons.


----------



## ridgerat

There will undoubtedly be a big demand at first, so the price will be higher. Then, as things settle down, and there are more reviews and range reports, we'll get an idea if the gun is a winner. If you're in a hurry, get the P238 now. You can always keep it, sell it, trade it, etc. if you should decide to get something else later. Me? I have a 238, and love it. I plan to get a 938 too, and will keep both.


----------



## berettatoter

I think the Sig 238 goes for more than than 400 dollars.tumbleweed


----------



## TomServo92

berettatoter said:


> I think the Sig 238 goes for more than than 400 dollars.tumbleweed


I paid just a shade under $500 for my wife's P238 and that was a deal. All the other shops around here had them for well over $500.


----------



## mjeter

The package deals are usually the best on the P238s, I picked up the two tone pistol, extended 7 round mag with pinkie extension, hard case with lock and sig laser for $500 (plus tax) locally.


----------



## chessail77

If you can get a Sig P238 for $400. jump all over it ......JJ


----------



## JerryK73

Just picked up a P938 today. Cost was $700 with 2 mags (flush and pinkie extension). Put around 100 rounds through it today and I like it a lot better than my Ruger LC9. Has less kick then my Ruger. Have never shot the P238 so I really couldn't compare the two.


----------



## birdbrain

the Sig p238 is on sale for around 449.00
the LCP ruger is going for 379.00 but you can get for 299.00 if you shop


----------



## AntzMa

Howdy all. Question. Have any of you (who currently have the Sig p238) had any problems with failure to feed, failure to eject, failure to hold open on the last round? I recently handled a p238 and admit .... I fell in lust. REALLY like the way it felt in hand. Love the external safety, hammer, and the lil beaver tail. BUT.... it's a bit pricey for a daily carry, specially if you ever have to use it, then lose it during the investigation. Anyway. I've been shopping around and reading up on the Sig p238 and just wanted your thoughts, opinions, suggestions. To date I've mainly carried, handled, shot the Ruger SR9c and LOVE it and will always keep "Señor", but lookin for somethin a little smaller and easier to use as a daily ccw. 
Thanks.


----------



## hideit

the 938 is very nice
there are several utube videos out there reviewing it and comparing it in size to several other guns mentioned above

it seems to be the ONLY exposed hammer with safety where all the other single stack 9mms are striker fired (colt, S&W, kimber, keltec, beretta, ruger) - at least as far as i have checked so far


----------



## AntzMa

Decisions decisions decisions. I have watched a ton of reviews too. Thanks


----------



## hideit

Just heard a Michael Bane radio podcast and he REALLY loves the 938. he felt the recoil was a lot less than several other pocker 9mm's


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

JerryK73 said:


> Just picked up a P938 today. Cost was $700 with 2 mags (flush and pinkie extension). Put around 100 rounds through it today and I like it a lot better than my Ruger LC9. Has less kick then my Ruger. Have never shot the P238 so I really couldn't compare the two.


im glad to hear this. just went with my mom today to help her pick out a CCW and it was between the P938 and the LC9. she went with the P938 and im taking her tomorrow to go shoot it.


----------



## DonJ441

I have the P238; I've only had it for a short time and have shot about 200 rounds. I've had all of the issues as questioned by AntzMa; the failure to hold open occurred on my last shot yesterday at the range. I'm keeping notes on it and after a couple more boxes will get ahold of the Sig folks. I'm also looking at the P938. I bought an old 1911 40 years ago and just like the style...hence the purchase of the P238. In looking over the net, I've seen some of the same issues with the P938 as I have with my little version. So, I've expanded my look and am now considering the Springfield 9mm XDm Subcompact, as it looks like you can feed it any type of ammo you want and it keeps firing. Although there is a tradeoff for it being more robust, you get the benefit of a double stack magizine. If anyone has a P238 and has similar problems, I'd be interested to hear of any fixes found. Oh, the P238 I purchased at Academy for $487 plus tax here in San Antonio, TX.


----------



## ozy

my first post here..... got the si(ck) g virus a couple of weeks ago, and i keep adding to it....... started with a 938( little gun that shoots and feels like a much bigger one) and a p229 scorpion( absolutely great gun!!).
added a p226enhanced elite and a 229 dark elite used. they all exude quality and robustness somehow missing form most if not all the fantastic palstics...
not to mention great ergo and laser sharp accuracy.


----------



## Packard

Here is a side by side review of the Sig 238 and the Colt Mustang Pocketlite: Colt Mustang PocketLite (New) Vs. Sig Sauer P238


----------



## Packard

While not as directly comparable as the Colt and the Sig 238, the S & W Shield and the Sig 938 would compete for the same demographic. The Sig is almost twice the price; both have gotten good reviews and are not micro 9s, but rather small, narrow 9s. The Shield is supposed to be available in .40 too.


----------



## Skimo

Sent my p238 back to sig, it wasn't locking back after the last round was fired, they replaced the mag. I haven't gone out with it yet after its trip.

Not happy with Sigs service, fast turnaround but the laser came back jacked up, they refused to do anything about the trigger creep.

Next pistol will be a Glock. No more Sig.

The guy I got it from had sent it back for failure to eject, which was fixed.


----------



## jrprich

mjeter said:


> The package deals are usually the best on the P238s, I picked up the two tone pistol, extended 7 round mag with pinkie extension, hard case with lock and sig laser for $500 (plus tax) locally.


My P238 was that same package for $410 last December


----------



## jrprich

I owned a 238 since December, sold it a few months back and ordered a 938. My 938 is just a bit longer (3/8") and the grip frame is a bit wider but I really don't feel the difference until I shoot it :smt083
My 238 holsters also work for my 938

Sig 938	Sig 238	
Caliber........	9mm...	380
Barrel Length:	3"......	2.7"
Length:.......	5.9"...	5.5"
Frame Width:	1.1"...	1.1"
Overall Height:	3.9"...	3.9"
Weight: no Mag	16 oz.	15.2" oz.
Frame Material:	SS.....	Alloy
Barrel-Slide Finish:SS...	SS
Trigger Pull:	7.5-8.5 lbs	7.5-8.5 lbs
Sight Radius:	4.2"...	3.8"


----------

